# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في نزول الله إلى سماء الدنيا

## بندر المسعودي

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله كما في شرح العقيدة السفارينية :272( وصفة النزول ) يعني من الأمور التي نثبتها لله ، وهي ثابتةٌ له من غير تمثيل صفة النزول وفيه عدة مباحث :
المبحث الأول : ما معنى النزول وهل الله سبحانه وتعالى ينزل بذاته ؟
النزول : يعني إلى السماء الدنيا ، وذلك لأنه تواتر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو اشتهر اشتهاراً قريباً من التواتر أن الله تعالى ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر ، ينزل - نزولاً حقيقياً ؛ بذاته إلى السماء الدنيا ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر فيقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له )).
وقائل ذلك هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونحن يجب علينا أن نؤمن بأنه أعلم الناس بالله ، وأنه أصدق الخلق مقالاً ، وانصحهم مقصداً ، وأفصحهم نطقاً ، فلا أحد أنصح من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للخلق ، ولا أحد من الخلق أفصح منه ولا أبلغ ، ولا أحد من الخلق أصدق منه ، ولا أحد من الخلق أعلم منه بالله . وهذه صفات أربع يتصف بها كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبها يتم الكلام ، وهي : العلم والصدق والنصح والفصاحة .
فإذا قال : ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا ، فإن مراده يكون نزوله تعالى بذاته ، وقد صرح أهل السنة بأن المراد نزوله بذاته ، وصرحوا بكلمة بذاته مع أننا لا نحتاج إليها ، لأن الأصل أن كل فعل أو اسم أضافه الله إليه فهو إلى ذاته ، فهذا هو الأصل في الكلام .
فلو قلت في المخلوقين : هذا كتاب فلان ، فإن المعنى أن هذا كتابه نفسه لا غيره ، وكذلك لو قلت : جاء فلان ، فإن المراد أنه جاء هو نفسه لا غيره .
وهكذا كل ما أضافه الله إلى نفسه من فعل أو اسم فالمراد إليه ذاته ، لكن على وجه لا نقص فيه ، فمثلاً ( ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا ) أضافه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذات الله فقال : ( ربنا ) فوجب أن يكون المراد نزوله بذاته ، وقد أجمع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على أن المراد : ينزل ربنا بذاته سبحانه وتعالى .
والدليل على إجماعهم أنه لم يرد عنهم ولو كلمةً واحدةً في أن المراد : ينزل شيء آخر غير الله ، وهم يقرؤون هذا الحديث ، فإذا كانوا يقرؤونه ، ولم يرد عنهم أنهم قالوا : إن المراد : ينزل رحمة من رحمته ، أو ملك من ملائكته ، علم أنهم أثبتوا نزوله بذاته ، لكن لم يقولوا بذاته ، لأنه لم يظهر في زمنهم محرفون يقولون : إن المراد : ينزل أمره أو رحمته أو مَلك من ملائكته حتى يحتاجوا إلى قول: ينزل بذاته، لكن لما حدث هؤلاء المحرفون احتاج أئمة المسلمين إلى أن يقولوا ينزل بذاته، ولكل داءٍ دواءٌ يناسبه. إذاً ينزل ربنا إلي السماء نزولاً حقيقياً،والذي ينزل هو الله تعالى بذاته، لا رحمةٌ من رحمته ولا مَلكٌ من ملائكته، والذي قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ينزل ربنا ) . فالله هو الذي ينزل .
المبحث الثاني : هل النزول يستلزم أن تكون السماء الدنيا تقله ، والسماء الثانية فوقه ؟
والجواب : لا يلزم ، بل نعلم أنه لا يمكن ، وذلك لأنه لو أقلته السماء الدنيا لكان محتاجاً إليها ، ولو أقلته السماء الثانية لكانت فوقه ، والله سبحانه وتعالى له العلو المطلق أزلاً وأبداً ، إذاً فليست السماء الدنيا تقله ولا السماء الأخرى تظله .
المبحث الثالث : هل إذا نزل إلى السماء الدنيا يخلو منه العرش أو لا يخلو ؟
في هذا ثلاثةُ أقوال لعلماء السنة :
•فمنهم من قال : إن العرش يخلو منه .
•ومنهم من قال : إن العرش لا يخلو منه .
•ومنهم من توقف .
فأما الذين قالوا : إن العرش يخلو منه ، فقولهم باطل ، لأن الله أثبت أنه استوى على العرش بعد خلق السموات والأرض ، ولم ينفِ هذا الاستواء في الحديث حين قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ينزلُ ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا ) ، فوجب إبقاء ما كان على ما كان ، وليس الله عز وجل كالمخلوقات ، إذا شغل حيزاً فرغ منه الحيز الآخر ، نعم ، نحن إذا نزلنا مكاناً خلا منا المكان الآخر ، أما الله عز وجل فلا يقاس بخلقه . فهذا القول باطل لا شك فيه .
ويبقى النظر في القولين الآخرين ، وهما : التوقف ، أو أن نقول : إنه لا يخلو منه العرش .
فذهبت جماعة من العلماء رحمهم الله إلى التوقف ، وقالوا : ما لنا ولهذا السؤال أصلاً . ولا ينبغي أن نورد هذا السؤال ؛ لأننا لسنا أشد حرصاً على العلم بالله من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ولم يسألوا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن هذا ، فنقول : هذا السؤال من أصله غير وارد ، ونقول لمن أورده : أنت مبتدع ودعنا من هذا .
وعندي أن هذه الطريقة أسلم طريقة ؛أن لا نسأل عن شيء لم يسأل عنه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وأن نلقم من سأل عنه حجراً ، فإذا قال قائل : أنا أريد المعقول ، قلنا : اجعل عقلك في نفسك ، وفكر في نفسك ، أما في مثل هذا الأمر فلا تفكر فيه ما دام لم يأتك خبر عنه .
وللأسف فإن بعض الناس يجادل ويقول : دعوني أتصور النزول حقيقة حتى أتبين هل خلا منه العرش أم لا ؟ ، فنقول : سبحان الله ! ألا يسعك ما وسع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ؟ اسكت واترك هذا الكلام الذي لم يقله الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم أشد الناس حرصاً على العلم بالله ، وأعلم الناس بالله .
وذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى أنه لا يخلو منه العرش ، لأن الله تعالى ذكر أنه استوى على العرش حين خلق السموات والأرض ، ولم يذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا نزل خلا منه العرش ، فالواجب بقاء ما كان على ما كان ، فهو سبحانه استوى على العرش ، ولم يزل مستوياً عليه ، وينزل إلى السماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت ، والله على كل شيء قدير ، وهو سبحانه لا يقاس بخلقه.
كما إننا نقول جزماً : إنه إذا نزل إلى السماء الدنيا لم يكن نازلاً على المخلوقات ، بل هو فوق كل شيء ، وإن كان نازلاً إلى السماء الدنيا ؛ لأن الله لا يقاس بخلقه ، والى هذا ذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  إلى أن العرش لا يخلو منه. ولكني أميل إلى ترجيح القول الثاني وهو التوقف وألا يورد هذا السؤال أصلا ، وإذا كان الإمام مالك رحمه الله  لما قال له القائل : الرحمن على العرش استوى ، كيف استوى ؟ قال : السؤال عن هذا بدعة ، فإننا نقول في هذا : السؤال عنه بدعة .
المبحث الرابع : استشكل كثيرٌ من الناس في عصرنا : كيف ينزل الله إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر ، ونحن نعلم أن ثلث الليل الآخر لا يزال سارياً جارياً على الأرض وتحت السماء ، فيلزم من ذلك أن يكون النزول إلى السماء الدنيا دائماً ؟
والجواب على هذا أن نقول : ليس هناك إشكال في نزول الله تعالى في الثلث الأخير رغم استمرار تتابعه على الأرض ، ونحن نؤمن بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ينزل حتى يطلع الفجر )) ، فإذا كان كذلك فالواجب علينا ألا نتجاوزه ، فما دام ثلث الليل الآخر باقياً في منطقة من المناطق الأرضية فالنزول حاصل باقٍ ، ومتى طلع الفجر في هذه المنطقة فلا نزول ، وإن كان في الجهة الأخرى يوجد نزول ، والله على كل شيء قدير ، ولا يقاس سبحانه بالخلق ؛ فينزل إلى السماء في ثلث الليل الآخر في جهة من الأرض ، ولا ينزل بالنسبة لجهة أخرى ليس فيها ثلث الليل .
والحقيقة أن الإنسان إذا لزم الأدب مع الله ورسوله اطمأن قلبه ، واستراح من التقديرات ، أما إذا كان يورد على نفسه هذه المسائل فإنه ينتقل من مشكلةٍ إلى أخرى فيخشى عليه من الشك ، نسأل الله العافية وأن يرزقنا اليقين ، ولهذا يقول بعض السلف : أكثر الناس شَكاً عند الموت أهل الكلام ، لأنهم فتحوا هذه المشاكل على أنفسهم وعجزوا عن حلها ، لكن لو لزموا الأدب وقالوا ما قال الله ورسوله ، وسكتوا عما سكت عنه الله ورسوله ، لسلموا من هذا كله .
فمثلاً لو كان أحدنا في المنطقة الشرقية وقد أذن الفجر ، والآخر في المنطقة الغربية وهو في آخر الليل ، فإننا نقول : هذا وقت نزول ربنا عز وجل بالنسبة للذي في المنطقة الغربية ، ونقول للآخر : انتهى وقت النزول .
وليس في هذا إشكال ؛ فالذين هم في ثلث الليل يجتهدون في الدعاء لأنه وقت إجابة ، والآخرون انتهى عندهم وقت النزول ، ونسلم من هذه الإشكالات ، ونتشوف كل ليلة إلى ثلث الليل متى يأتي حتى ندعو الله فيه .
أما هذه الإشكالات التي تورد فهي في الحقيقة من سفه الإنسان ، وقلة رشده ، ومن قلة أدبه مع الله ورسوله ، والذي ينبغي لنا ، كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( اسلم تسلم ) . ونحن نقول أيضاً : اسلم تسلم ، لكن ليس المراد هنا الدخول في الإسلام ، وإنما المراد : استسلم للنصوص ، حتى تسلم .
المبحث الخامس : هل النزول من الصفات الفعلية أو من الصفات الذاتية ؟ 
والجواب : النزول من الصفات الفعلية ، لأنه فعل يتعلق بالمشيئة ، وكل فعل يتعلق بالمشيئة فإنه من الصفات الفعلية .
وقد أنكر بعض الناس صفات الأفعال ، وقال : صفات الأفعال لله باطلةً ، ولا يمكن أن نثبت لله فعلاً يتعلق بمشيئته إطلاقاً ؛ فلا ينزل ؛ ولا يجيء يوم القيامة ؛ ولا يتكلم بكلام محدث ، ثم عللوا ذلك بشبهة عظيمة تنطلي على طالب العلم الصغير ، حيث قالوا : إن هذا الفعل أو هذا الكلام ، إن كان صفة كمال ، وجب أن يتصف الله به دائماً ، وإن كان صفة نقص فإنه لا يجوز أن يوصف به ، لأن الله منزه عن النقص .
فكل فعل اختياري لله يجب أن ننكره بزعمهم ، ويقولون : إن الله لا تقوم به الأفعال الاختيارية ؛ لأن هذه الأفعال إن كانت كمالاً وجب أن يكون الله متصفاً بها دائماً ، وإن كانت نقصاً لزم أن لا يتصف بها أبداً .
والجواب على هذه  الشبهة أن نقول لهم : إنها صفة كمال في محلها ، والحكمة لا تقتضيها في غير محلها ، فلو جاءت في غير محلها لكانت نقصاً ، أرأيت لو أن ولدك أساء فضربته لكان ضربك إياه في ذلك الوقت حكمةً وكمالاً ، لكن ضربك إياه وهو يطيع نقص .
فنقول : هذه الأفعال الاختيارية كمال لله في محلها الذي تقتضيه الحكمة ،وفي غير محلها لا يمكن أن يتصف الله بها ، لأنها في غير محلها لا تقتضيها الحكمة ، والله سبحانه وتعالى أفعاله مقرونة بالحكمة ، وبهذا تزول هذه الشبهة .
وليعلم أيضاً - وهذه فائدة مهمة - أن جميع ما يتشبث به أهل الباطل في إبطال الحق هو شبهات وليس بحجج ، لقوله تعالى : ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْه)(آل عمران: الآية 7) .
ونظير هذا من بعض الوجوه قول من قال من أهل الفلسفة : الدعاء لا فائدة منه فلا ندعو الله ؛ لأنه إن كان قدر لنا شيئاً فسيحصل بدون دعاء ، وإن كان الله لم يقدره فلن يحصل ولو دعونا . إذاً لا فائدةَ منه وعلمه بحالي كفاه عن سؤالي .
ونرد عليهم بشيء يسير تعرفه العجائز ، فنقول : إن الله قدره بهذا الدعاء ، وجعل له سبباً وهو الدعاء ، وإلا فقل : أنا لن أتزوج ، وإن كان الله قدر لي ولد فسيخرج من الأرض ، وإن لم يُقدر لي ولد فلن يخرج ولو تزوجت مائة امرأة . ولا أحد يقول هذا الكلام .
كذلك الدعاء أيضاً ، فإن الدعاء سبب لحصول المطلوب ، فإذا وفقت للدعاء فقد وفقت للإجابة ، لقوله تعالى : (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )(غافر: من الآية 60) وهذا نظيرٌ من بعض الوجوه لقول من يقول : إن أفعال الله الاختيارية لا يمكن إثباتها ، لأنها إن كانت كمالاً وجب أن يتصف بها أزلاً وأبداً ، وإن كانت نقصاً وجب أن ينزه عنها أبداً ، نقول : هي كمال في محلها ، وفي غير محلها لا تقتضيها الحكمة فلا تكون كمالاً . إذاً النزول من صفات الأفعال .
المبحث السادس : هل أحد من أهل القبلة خالف في تفسير النزول على ما قلناه ؟
الجواب : نعم ؛ فمنهم من قال( ينزل ربنا ) : أي تنزل رحمة ربنا . ومنهم من قال ( ينزل ربنا ) : أي مَلك من ملائكته ، وهؤلاء إنما قالوا ذلك لأنهم ينكرون النزول الحقيقي.
والرد على هؤلاء أن نقول :
أولاً : أن قولهم هذا مخالف لظاهر النص ؛ لأن ظاهره أن الذي ينزل هو الله عز وجل .
ثانياً : أن قولهم هذا مخالفٌ لصريح النص في قوله تعالى : (من يدعوني) إذ إن الملك لا يمكن أن يقول للخلق من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، لأن هذا لا يقدر عليه إلا الله ، ولو أن أحداً قاله من الخلق لقلنا إنه نزل نفسه منزلة الخالق ، والملائكة مكرمون عن هذا ، فالملائكة يسبحون الله الليل والنهار لا يفترون ، ويتبرؤون ممن يدعون غير الله .
وأيضاً فإذا قلنا : إن الرحمة هي التي تنزل إلى السماء الدنيا ، فإن هذا من الغلط ؛ لأن رحمة الله ليس غايتها السماء الدنيا ، بل إن الرحمة تنزل إلى الأرض حتى تبلغ الخلق ، وأي فائدة لنا إذا نزلت الرحمة إلى السماء الدنيا ؟!
ثم إن الرحمة تنزل كل وقت ، ولا تختص بثلث الليل الآخر ، فإذا خصصناها بثلث الليل الآخر فمعنى ذلك أن يبقى الزمن أكثره بدون رحمة .
ثم إن الرحمة لا يمكن أن تقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، ومن يسألني فأعطيه ؛ لأن الرحمة صفة من صفات الله ، ولو قالت هذا القول لكانت إلهاً مع الله ، ولهذا لا يصح لنا أن ندعو صفات الله ، حتى إن من دعا صفات الله فهو مشرك ، فلو قال يا قدرة الله اغفر لي . يا مغفرة الله اغفر لي . يا عزة الله أعزيني . فهذا لا يجوز ، بل هو شرك ، لأنه جعل الصفة بائنة عن الموصوف ، مدعوة دعاء استقلالياً وهذا لا يجوز. 
وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( برحمتك استغيث ) ، فهذا من باب التوسل ، يعني استغيث بك برحمتك ، فـ(الباء) هنا للاستغاثة والتوسل ، وليست داخلة على المدعو حتى نقول إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا أو استغاث برحمة الله ، لكن استغاث بالله لأنه رحيم ، وهذا هو معنى الحديث الذي يتعين أن يكون معنى له .

----------


## ابو الوليد الصفريوي

هذا اعتقاد أهل السنة ينشرح له القلب وتطمئن إليه النفس و أنصح اخواني المبتدئين بكتاب الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله والمسمى : القواعد المثلى في أسماء الله وصفاته الحسنى ,فهو على صغر حجمه نافع جدا

----------

